# Tetra Complete Substrate, to cap or not to cap?



## Skunk (24 Sep 2010)

Hey there  

Long time lurker here!

I'm currently setting up my new nano tank to be my first true aquascape. It's an Aqua 40, about 25L, with a built in light, internal heater and filter (they were free, would have preferred external ).

Anyway, I'm at my first hurdle...I bought Tetra Complete Substrate yesterday, after being told that I don't need to cap it with gravel or sand. I opened it and read the instructions when I got home, and it said to put on a layer of gravel or sand after the layer of substrate.

Do I really need to? Also, is this substrate good enough for low light "Iwagumi"? 

I'm planning on doing a fishless cycle (as I always do), and using something to carpet the bottom, with vallis or cabomba as a background plant to hide the filter and heater as much as possible. And of course, a rock formation. 

Thinking of stocking with red cherry shrimp, a dwarf puffer or a betta splendens. 

(I currently have 2 juvie axolotls, and a coldwater with 2 beautiful Ranchus, golden zebra danios, wcmms, apple snails, and newly hatched apple snails in a floating breeding box)

Thanks!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Sep 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!   

I did cap it with sand. When I pulled up any plants it would cloud the tank up a bit so I would think it does need capping. If this is a problem you could always take it back?

The dwarf puffer (and perhaps the betta) will eat the cherry shrimp. Could be an expensive mistake to make.


----------



## Skunk (25 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the advice. It would be cheaper to keep it and cap it, then get something like ADA Amazonia...but it is much prettier! Hmm, will have to have a think about it!

And if I was to get a puffer, he'd be on his own () and with some snails to eat! It's one species or the other at the moment, not sure though.


----------



## Skunk (25 Sep 2010)

I decided to go ahead and use the Tetra substrate, and I capped with sand that I already had (unipac). Got the dechlorinated water in and set up the heater and filter. I also dosed with bacterlife, what good this will do I don't know, but I suppose it's habit   







There aren't any scratches on the tank, just the bubbles  I can see a few airpockets in the sand, so thats something to go back and sort out. Plus this little tank is on my desk


----------

